

Jailbreaking is officially legal - aepstein
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38413597/ns/technology_and_science-wireless/

======
kenthorvath
While legal, wouldn't this still void your warranty?

It's a step in the right direction, but next we need a law prohibiting
manufacturers from voiding warranties for installing mere software.

Bonus points, if there is a law preventing manufacturers from unilaterally
locking general computing devices down in the first place. It should be
required to build in an open mode for whoever wants to use it. Locking a
computer in a default state for security reasons is fine, but give users the
option. It's in the consumer's best interest.

The very restrictive app store approval process, under which an app can be
denied because Steve Jobs doesn't like the way an app looks (or more
realistically, interferes with Apple's business model) is among the most evil
thing Jobs has ever done. It's genuinely evil.

Good first steps from the US government, but we still have far to go.

